# Pro-photographer Dream Job



## Braineack (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 14, 2016)

I saw this the other day.  Its a little weird, but I kinda like how she dresses them up.  They're not just typical d**k pics. Smart lady.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 14, 2016)

She called me but she didn't have a macro lens so had to pass.................


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2016)

Photography's *Next Great Idea*, and you heard it first from me, here, on TPF:

 G.I. Joe clothes, artfully draped over female genitalia, and then, "Photographed with a professional camera".


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Photography's *Next Great Idea*, *and you heard it first from me*, here, on TPF:
> 
> G.I. Joe clothes, artfully draped over female genitalia, and then, "Photographed with a professional camera".


 But if you pay me enough, I'm willing to pretend I didn't....


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry.  Not MY dream job.

In fact, that would be my NIGHTMARE job.


----------



## beachrat (Jan 19, 2016)

I gotta know what the Braineack's  searching for when he finds this.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice - Thinking outside the box


----------



## LGreene (Jan 20, 2016)

haha - what fun!


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 23, 2016)

She has taken creativity to a whole new level ! I applaud this woman!


----------

